# Disconnect between 2015 IRC R317/R318 and 2015 IBC 2304.12



## JBI (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed an apparent disconnect between the 2015 IRC provisions for decay/termite protection at R317 & R318 and those in the IBC at 2304.12?

IBC for 2015 is recognizing preservative treatments OTHER THAN pressure-preservative treatments, while the IRC seems to bounce almost randomly between 'preservative-treated' and 'pressure-preservative-treated'.

Is there an intent or was this simply a series of oversights by the IRC Committee(s)?


----------

